# Which coffee chain do you like the best?



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

i like starbucks


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love all these:

Starbucks
Rise Up Coffee
Denny's Cold Brew
McDonalds
Dunkin'
WaWa convenience stores
Royal Farms
most diner coffee, if it's good n fresh

I seriously can't pick a fav. The cold brew blew my socks off, tho. Loved it.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

None of that foreign corp shit. Make your own, it tastes better and is cheaper.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as the quality of the coffee, Dunkin tastes the best to me. Not too bitter and not some nasty ass overpriced snobby aftertaste, like Starbucks (I brew Dunkin at home too). I've been known to drink McDonald's, or Sheetz coffee when Dunkin is unavailable.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Being a coffee snob , I love and urge to support local small business coffee shops . They make the best cup of joe around .

Guilty pleasure tho is dunkin dougnuts. Is it average ? yes, but its so addictive and I keep drinking it for some reason. They must put something in it.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

Starbucks is so tasty


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i tend to like gas station coffee. where i live there's a place called quick chek, great coffee and choice of flavored non dairy creamers. that would be my favorite place to get coffee. when i lived up north it was cumberland farms.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

The only one I go to is starbucks, but its not often.

I don't go there to order coffee, I like to get a matcha frap and then one of the breakfast items. Its the only place I know of where I can order matcha green tea, let alone in that particular cold form.

If I want coffee I'll just make some at home.


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

I like coffee from non-chain small breweries.
But I do have fond memories of Caribou when I was living not too far from one.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't really notice a difference.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I like Costa when I'm out, don't like Starbucks much. Too overpowering with their syrups and burnt coffee.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Burn them all. Support your local roasters.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Coffee sucks...drink tea.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I have always disliked starbucks coffee. Idk what the deal is w their blends but its gross af to me. I would rather drink $2 gas station coffee than anything at Starbucks. I swear its one of those things where people think its good because its expensive and the hipstery environment. Shit tastes like burnt dirt to me

When I lived in the south if I wanted coffee id go to Wawa. They have a huge selection of flavors and stuff to put in it. And it was cheap which is the most important thing


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm not a huge coffee drinker, but I like all of the international chains I've tried alright, which include Starbucks and Costa. Café Frei, a Hungarian chain, is probably my favorite. Sometimes I'll get tea instead of coffee.


----------



## LietPol34 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dunkin for the actual coffee(Samoa iced coffee ftw), Starbucks for the wacky Frappucinos. Both coffees are pretty good though.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Costa


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

LietPol34 said:


> Dunkin for the actual coffee(Samoa iced coffee ftw), Starbucks for the wacky Frappucinos. Both coffees are pretty good though.


They can serve Frappuccino in Costa.



The Dude said:


> Coffee sucks...drink tea.


They can serve tea in Costa. However I prefer my own tea. I am a tea perfectionist which means I do have standards when it comes to tea making. I rarely drink coffee. I like Frappuccino from costa but it doesn't really have coffee in it unless you asked for coffee flavoured Frappuccino.



Max said:


> I like Costa when I'm out, don't like Starbucks much. Too overpowering with their syrups and burnt coffee.


I understand.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Dunkin Donuts, but I don't really dine in, I usually takeaway.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Starfucks


----------

